# Dog walking



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello everyone,


Hubby and I are considering moving to Abu Dhabi. We have 1 black lab who is 11.5 years old and 2 cats (one is just over 12 and the other one is about 2 years old.) We are looking at living in either Etihad or Nations towers. 

Would someone know where we could walk our dog for him to do his "business"? He has arthritis so cannot do long walks.

Thank you 

GumbaGumba


----------

